# How to remove T&B 3201 Romex Connectors



## wiredhot (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how to take a t&b 3201 plastic romex connector off of the cable? Rewiring a panel and need to remove them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I just go inside the panel and break the plastic with pliers or needlenose. I hate those connectors


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Needlenose.

I love'em :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cut them with ***** or tin snips. I like them too but I don't use them that often.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

You are rewiring a panel but cant figure out for yourself how to take off a t&b? Its fairly simple thing to do


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Just break em. Nothing to it.


----------



## wiredhot (Oct 28, 2014)

jett95 said:


> You are rewiring a panel but cant figure out for yourself how to take off a t&b? Its fairly simple thing to do


I was trying to do it without being too destructive. I found an easy way though. And I had to replace the current panel with a bigger one. So they had to come off and used regular romex connectors in their place.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wiredhot said:


> I was trying to do it without being too destructive. I found an easy way though. And I had to replace the current panel with a bigger one. So they had to come off and used regular romex connectors in their place.


Cool


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I destroy them. I don't know who thought they were a good idea anyway.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you summoned the Devil in the shape of a Romex connect, that's what he would look like.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I never tried it but I wonder if the Fine tool would be an easy way to do it. 

I can't spell occilating. :laughing:


----------



## wiredhot (Oct 28, 2014)

I found if you take a hacksaw blade and notch the sides of it being careful not to knick the conductors you can take a pair of side cutters and break the back off and then work the romex out. It was pretty straight forward and after fighting with one for about 20 minutes. The rest went rather quickly.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

Skip the hacksaw, ***** on the back of the connector and the wire slides right out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

20 minutes on one connector. ...WOW


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Lol, I've always just cut the stupid things with dikes.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

You can even take a screwdriver and hold out on the clamping piece, then pull out the NM.


----------



## wiredhot (Oct 28, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 20 minutes on one connector. ...WOW


So I'm just a little slow. It had been a loooonnng day... and my dikes were M.I.A. thanks son.


----------



## Art1 (Apr 15, 2021)

A large vice grip tool, grab the tab that presses the Romex and pull. Slow going but it will work


----------

